# ANY RACCOON HUNTERS



## NTEE (Jan 20, 2007)

GOT MY FIRST **** 1/13/O7 HOW DO YOU TRACK THEM


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Old, vacant farmsteads with buildings still standing and a flashlight.
P.S.
They love dog and cat food.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Two walker hounds!!!


----------



## NTEE (Jan 20, 2007)

THANKS I DONT HAVE DOGS BUT DOG FOOD TRICK SOUNDS COOL ANY PARTICULAR KIND WORK FOR YOU?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Keep it cheap, it is the smell that brings them in.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

We used to leave eggs in a warm spot for a few days untill they got rotten, then cracked it open and stuck that in our traps. I dunno if you want to be around the smell much longer than it took to check the trap and plug the ****, though, so if you are just hunting, the dog food thing seems like a good idea. Those little [email protected]$te&ds got into my dads suburban a few years back and ripped the back seat apart trying to get to some dog food that got spilled in there and stuck in the seat.


----------



## NTEE (Jan 20, 2007)

I HOPE HE WASNT STILL IN THE TRUCK WHEN YOU GUYS CAME OUT THEY ARE NASTY LITTLE BASTARDS


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

The dog accually heard him in there and when he started barking at the truck we thought we had a squirrel or chipmunk to deal with... Everyone survived, unfortunatly the **** was included on the survival list.


----------



## varminthuntr (Jan 5, 2007)

go to an old barn with a .22 semi-Auto and a spotlight


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

you can call em to. i just go t a foxpro with coonpuppies on it. i only tried it once and didnt have any luck, but i know guys that kill alot doing it. they just set up next to a den tree, building or brushpile that has ***** and turns it on. be ready cuz they come looking for a fight.


----------

